

OpenKeywords. EverWrite's first #hackday is here. - diegogomes
http://myeverwrite.com/everwrite-hackday-1-openkeywords/

======
tnc
Congratulations both for EverWrite and OpenKeywords! Different researchers
will greatly benefit from this open database.

It would be nice to have geo-location tagging.

------
edmarferreira
Working in pair programming with other developers is a great way to learn new
stuff.

------
vbandrade
Amazing job!!! When will it be available?

------
mangini
congrats, guys, it is a great move indeed. Eager to check the code and the
keyword base!

------
diogobedran
Great job guys. Keep it up!

------
bernardoporto
Cool, guys! #lovestartup

------
diegogomes
Would love to hear feedback and tips for the project!

------
mcardoso
awesome! Let us know how it flows.

------
bgrossi
Great news!

------
andrefonseca
UP!

